
How Uber uses interaction design to manipulate its drivers - valesco
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/04/02/technology/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html?_r=0
======
woogiewonka
I'm quit tired of all the Uber bashing going on. "Psychological tricks" \-
really? A company is trying to make sure there are drivers available during
busy times and even helps them know where those areas are but this this
article reads like yet another hit piece on Uber. Last I checked we can still
vote with our actions. Don't like the way Uber is treating you as a driver?
Don't drive for Uber. People who complain about Uber yet use it for income are
the precise reason "unfair" practices can continue thriving. You can't really
blame the CEO for wanting to make a profitable business, even if it means
gamifying the platform to get more out of drivers. What's next, are we going
to get angry at e-commerce shops for suggesting we spend 10.01 more to get
free shipping? C'mon...

